# MM Thread



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Lets start one thread instead of the multiple posts on the board now so it doesnt drown out the other stuff







What are you going for?

I HAVE to have that Jazzy soaker for the baby..... so im trying for that. It would look so cute on my little Willow next spring


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Im trying for the Autumn Glory and Lagoon, not for myself, I just get my longies, but for others.

Id love to have another MM but I want to wait for the new wool.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Yes I agree, LOL! Combine my post with this one, Whatcha going for?


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

I NEED the autumn glory!! That's all I'm going for.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I want the lagoon so bad... she has enough for longies, AND they'd be gender neutral!







OMG OMG I am starting to hyperventilate.... the baby is not cooperating though so I'm starting to get worried!

ETA: Lindsay are you still going for the autumn?


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Jazzy=1st choice
Lagoon=2nd choice

But my net connection speed stinky worse than a 3-day poopie diaper laying under the crib, so I highly doubt I will get one unelss there is an angel looking out for me with a wicked fast connection.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I want Autum Glory, but I'm stalking Lagoon for someone else.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

oh man i'm never going to get the lagoon then... all these experienced







s are going to beat me to it.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Lots of Lagoon Lovers!!!!

haha say that 5 times fast














:


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Watch out for Holli, she's and incredible stalker!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

seriously, who WOULDN'T like that lagoon? She should make 2.







:


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I want to buy Autumn Glory, but I might just have to go for Jazzy, just to help Tiff out.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
Watch out for Holli, she's and incredible stalker!









I'm going for whatever Holli isn't!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I want the lagoon too but I would take the Roses and have a pretty soaker made for my new niece!







Maybe that would get my sister into wool!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

hi amy!









yeah, I don't know why I should even try - there's NO WAY I'm going to get anything.


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kbeth*
I NEED the autumn glory!! That's all I'm going for.









: Back off mama, it's mine





















. You know you're not gonna get it. Not with my super ninja hyena talents! Come on I'm like 1 for 100 with the hyena cart, how are you going to beat them odds! :LOL

J/K I'm never gonna get it. I suck at the hyena cart.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

but I might just have to go for Jazzy, just to help Tiff out.
:LOL the jazzy does have a reward on top of its head if it finds its way to me














:


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
eep! how did I get this reputation?









Because you're good Holli!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Hmm....I think Ill back off the Autumn Lagoon, My chaces are LOW there!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*







hi amy!









yeah, I don't know why I should even try - there's NO WAY I'm going to get anything.

The teeth woman, the teeth! Don't knock anymore loose!


----------



## MeganW (Jul 11, 2004)

What is MM and isn't there a list around here somewhere of abbreviations for different WAHMS?


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
:LOL the jazzy does have a reward on top of its head if it finds its way to me














:

No way! You know my weakness.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I wish it would just jump to the time, I dont feel like sitting here for 11 more minutes, LOL, I have a playdate to get ready for and DS isnt asleep like I hoped


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Mosaic Moon, and no as far as I know, now wait list

Amy how IS your tooth today?


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
No way! You know my weakness.



















*evil cackle*








:


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
I wish it would just jump to the time, I dont feel like sitting here for 11 more minutes, LOL, I have a playdate to get ready for and DS isnt asleep like I hoped

ugh, me too.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

new wool? merino?


----------



## leprechaunmom915 (Jul 26, 2004)

What is MM? I am new here.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I literally have been falling asleep for the past two nights thinking of that "lagoon" one.







: Isn't it funny how some mamas love one thing, while others love something totally different? :LOL


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

list around here somewhere of abbreviations for different WAHMS
I thought there was one at one point...... but maybe im delusional :LOL


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
new wool? merino?

organic and suppose to be nicer


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm about to fall asleep right now, cutie patootie


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
organic and suppose to be nicer

yeah, i think its the same new wool that karen from kool sheep is using


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

sara what are you stalking for the other mama?


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leprechaunmom915*
What is MM? I am new here.

Hi







Leprechaun! MM stands for Mosaic Moon...simply the most lovely soakers a mama could dream of. {{{swoon}}}








http://www.hyenacart.com/MosaicMoon/


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
organic and suppose to be nicer

i'm all "hmmmm, maybe i should go for those instead...." like I even have a shot either way - lol!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

how many are stalking autumn glory?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

uh oh, the







s have become quiet... they must be crouching to stalk their prey. :LOL


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
how many are stalking autumn glory?

A lot. Like at least 5 that I know of.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

It's gonna get really quiet here in a few minutes, isn't it?

Julia - the tooth is ok thanks! Don't have many nerves in my teeth, so I don't feel much pain!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

not enough to go around


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I think I'm going to bow out... Happy Stalking!!!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

on the prowl.... :LOL


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

my tummy is getting all jumbley...and my hands get all shakey....I'm a goob


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Shhh.......Almost.............


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Silence....See ya in a few mins......


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
my tummy is getting all jumbley...and my hands get all shakey....I'm a goob

LOL stalking is hard work


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

i hate this damn hyena cart. Its so hard not to get sad.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Well I got nothing! :LOL Oh well Congrats everyone who did!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

ohh I hate my brother right now, why does he have to live with us? WHY????


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG I think I got the lagoon!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
ohh I hate my brother right now, why does he have to live with us? WHY????









did he interrupt our stalking?


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Nothing for me either, this is hard on a







2 stalkings in a row with a big fat NOTHING!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

nada for me... got a blank script saying cgi error... pfffft


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

...and a {{{sigh}}}goes out around the land...


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

No luck for me either.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
OMG I think I got the lagoon!

you suck, that was th eone my brother screwed up on, of course he had to come inand mess with the computer while I was on it, UGH, ohh well


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

Nothing here, got three e-mail fields again, and NOTHING. Oh well, I've got sea and sky! The thing is, I wanted longies







Anyone willing to trade somehting neutral that you can make longies with?







:


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

How sad! It always refreshes for me, and asks me to put my email address in twice! And i never get a thing! I wanted any of those, so if any of my stalkers got anything, Ill take it, Im SO sad, I could cry! How pathetic.


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm just so sad with hyena cart. I suck at it so bad.







I really wanted the Autumn Glory ones.







. So sad. Pity party for me. Who ever got it please post pics I would







to see the finished product in all it's glory LOL I'm so punny)


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie*
I literally have been falling asleep for the past two nights thinking of that "lagoon" one.







:

Thats how I was at the KP stocking!!! DH said I woke him up because in my sleep I was talking about my hyena stalking strategy, LOLOL! Hows that for being so absurd about diapers??


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

how did I do that? DID I do that? I got through the paypal and everything...?

I am no where near that wagon. Hyena gods save me.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gothmommy*
Thats how I was at the KP stocking!!! DH said I woke him up because in my sleep I was talking about my hyena stalking strategy, LOLOL! Hows that for being so absurd about diapers??

















:


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

i'm still whining abt the pretty browns colorway!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Nothing for me either. I refreshed twice by accident. Sorry Tina. At least you got the naturals one, right?

I always get choked up the second time around. I'm best first try.


----------



## cvharris (Aug 25, 2003)

Wow...that was fast!

So...let's get technical and compare hyena cart stalking notes here.







 I know to cut and paste my e-mail addy in the e-mail addy field, but is there anyway to get the window to come up so you don't waste valuable seconds paging down to get to that field?

Also, can you hit tab to get to the e-mail field or do you have to use your mouse and click on it? I've been using the mouse, but that probably wastes another valuable second. :LOL


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Carie, the Jazzy is yours!!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gothmommy*
Thats how I was at the KP stocking!!! DH said I woke him up because in my sleep I was talking about my hyena stalking strategy, LOLOL! Hows that for being so absurd about diapers??

















"refresh, paste, repeat.... refresh, repeat.... refresh... re...fresh...







"


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*







how did I do that? DID I do that? I got through the paypal and everything...?

I am no where near that wagon. Hyena gods save me.

Woohoooo!!! Way to go mama!


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
i'm still whining abt the pretty browns colorway!

Well, I am thinking about selling my BBB medium Mocha Latte. Lanolized but never worn. Not a bad consolation prize.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I was using F5 to refresh - a good hyena tip I picked up from the mamas here.







And I only had that window open, refreshing every second or so for the last minute.

How'd everyone else do it?


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

brandi - you rock mama! that jazzy is going to be pretty, carie


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

If I refresh when my page is down, it automatically go down when I refresh...I think you have to actually click Buy It Now rather than click Enter, whenever I click Enter, it refreshes the page and asks for my email again!

Booohooooo.....Im SO sad...How pathetic of me, I almost have tears in my eyes and I NEVER cry....PATHETIC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cvharris*
Wow...that was fast!

So...let's get technical and compare hyena cart stalking notes here.







I know to cut and paste my e-mail addy in the e-mail addy field, but is there anyway to get the window to come up so you don't waste valuable seconds paging down to get to that field?

Also, can you hit tab to get to the e-mail field or do you have to use your mouse and click on it? I've been using the mouse, but that probably wastes another valuable second. :LOL

I keep the window open to the area where the field will show up. Then when I refresh, it has already scrolled down to that point.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
Well, I am thinking about selling my BBB medium Mocha Latte. Lanolized but never worn. Not a bad consolation prize.

ooooh....soaker or longies?


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Whew that was humbling!
Congrats to all you that got thru.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

If I were allowed to by girlie diaper stuff, I would have been all over that jazzy for the sleeping







on my lap...


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
Carie, the Jazzy is yours!!

















YOU ROCK! Thanks so so so so much!!!!
Jhonen will have a super cute bum in that awesome colourway!


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Who got Roses or Sunset??? I want one!


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

If you scroll down to the part of the page you want, when you hit F5 it will automatically bring you back to the same part so you don't have to manually scroll.

I admit, I was trying to get the Autumn Glory for a pair of longies. I got the email field but alas it was not meant to be. You gals are quick! I'll be happy with my lilacs for shorties though.









Edited: I see Holli beat me to the explanation. Oops!


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

oh never mind - i just went and looked. preeeety


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

But, I got a "excessive traffic" or some kind of weird error that I've never seen before from hyena cart this time!
Me too


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

so who got the autumn glory? i'm so sad







It would have matched the sling I am making for ds for the fall and a bunch of new shirts I bought him for the fall too.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
you suck, that was th eone my brother screwed up on, of course he had to come inand mess with the computer while I was on it, UGH, ohh well









: hey, us fellow celebrity cloth diaper-ers have to stick together... let's hug it out


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

should we start a new thread on who got what? I want to know who got the lagoon for sure and who got the autumn glory for sure, LOL


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*







: hey, us fellow celebrity cloth diaper-ers have to stick together... let's hug it out









its ok, Im not mad at you but I am at my brother for being such a dolt.

I was stalking for other people so it makes me sad that I didnt score for them.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Yes Who got Roses, I wanted it SO much....I gotta know...please pet it and love it...and give me first dibs on it???


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

I'd like to know too! I really tried for ya Bonnie, got the e-mail field, it just wasn't good enough!

ETA - Anyone willing to trade something for longies with my sea and sky?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kbeth*
so who got the autumn glory? i'm so sad







It would have matched the sling I am making for ds for the fall and a bunch of new shirts I bought him for the fall too.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I wanted Roses too... I am just too tired to stalk today. I feel like an elderly hyena.


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2liam*
I'd like to know too! I really tried for ya Bonnie, got the e-mail field, it just wasn't good enough!

ETA - Anyone willing to trade something for longies with my sea and sky?









Thanks for trying! I got the email field to but no luck. Ditto for my dh who was actually stalking for me from his desk at work!


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mthomas*
ooooh....soaker or longies?

Actually, she named it Earth.

http://baabaabottoms.wahmweb.com/fpdb/images/132LF.jpg

I ordered a large and the tag says large. But I have seen enough of these to know that it isn't a large. It looks more like a medium. I think what happened is that she owed me a medium for an oversale. I asked for the large but her head still thought medium. I'll have to look at it against a medium and large.


----------



## cvharris (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
I wanted Roses too... I am just too tired to stalk today. I feel like an elderly hyena.









: Too funny!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

i feel really bad too... i wanted so bad to get something for another mama and i screwed up. i tried for the lagoon first for me and i just KNEW i shouldn't since there was no chance I would get it... but... ?


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

I know who got the Autumn Glory, and it was a MAN!!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

Tiffany, after I failed at lagoon I ran to the other one for you and was just going to put in my email just to get it.. got the email slot but was too slow... I tried
aww thanks Holli







I wonder if Morwenna will dye some yarn and sell just the yarn...


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
aww thanks Holli







I wonder if Morwenna will dye some yarn and sell just the yarn...









nevermind it sold out


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cenae*
I know who got the Autumn Glory, and it was a MAN!!









ohh man, ok now I know for sure I didnt get either, ohh to find something else to stalk, LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cenae*
I know who got the Autumn Glory, and it was a MAN!!


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

CRRAAAAAAPPPPPPPPP!!!!! I KNEW I MISSED SOMETHING TODAY!!!!!!!!

CRRAAAAAPPPPPPPP!!!!!

Oh well... I guess there is always the next time....

But crap.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustLia23*
Nothing for me either. I refreshed twice by accident. Sorry Tina. At least you got the naturals one, right?

I always get choked up the second time around. I'm best first try.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Did ya get the naturals, Tina?


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorry, Tina, I tried hard too, and failed miserably...


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Well, consider me floored. I cracked the hyena cart. I got the roses!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrappinmomof3*
CRRAAAAAAPPPPPPPPP!!!!! I KNEW I MISSED SOMETHING TODAY!!!!!!!!

CRRAAAAAPPPPPPPP!!!!!

Oh well... I guess there is always the next time....

But crap.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oceanone*







Well, consider me floored. I cracked the hyena cart. I got the roses!









Wooohooo....IF you have Buyers Remorse, I was trying for that one too and Ill take it! Good for you momma, can I see pics when you get it?


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Wooohooo....IF you have Buyers Remorse, I was trying for that one too and Ill take it! Good for you momma, can I see pics when you get it?









Sure, of course if I change my mind. And definitely a pic.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I stink at Hyena Cart. I think that my old reflexes can't compete with you youngens'.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oceanone*







Well, consider me floored. I cracked the hyena cart. I got the roses!









OK, Oceanone, first you get the most stunningly beautiful soaker ever created by a human hand (the midsummer night's dream by Knit in Your Pants) and now you get the roses Mosaic Moon.

What kind of creative visualization or magic are you doing? PM me, I don't want the whole board to know, LOL!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oceanone*







Sure, of course if I change my mind. And definitely a pic.









Thanks so much Momma!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inezyv*
OK, Oceanone, first you get the most stunningly beautiful soaker ever created by a human hand (the midsummer night's dream by Knit in Your Pants) and now you get the roses Mosaic Moon.

What kind of creative visualization or magic are you doing? PM me, I don't want the whole board to know, LOL!

Um, I wish there was some magic to it! With the KIYP soaker I put in the highest bid, no skill involved. And the MM I chalk up to double nap time here (almost never happens) and maybe the magic rowan on the KIYP soaker keychain?


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

okay you are all pissing me off, where is the link to this great place!!


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
okay you are all pissing me off, where is the link to this great place!!

:LOL Kathleen you always crack me up!

Here's the linkie Hyena cart for Mosaic Moon


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joannect*
:LOL Kathleen you always crack me up!

Here's the linkie Hyena cart for Mosaic Moon

LOL! I found it on my own after I opened my trap. :LOL Thanks Joanne! Oh I love the browns, gosh that would make lovly pants!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Did ya get the naturals, Tina?

I did get the "naturals". August. got it for me.














I can't believe it, I finally get to try the unreachable soaker!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:

I did get the "naturals". August. got it for me. I can't believe it, I finally get to try the unreachable soaker!
Goodness I did not realize they had sold already. Doh! You are a lucky mama!


----------

